# Hand dug well



## Trish99 (Apr 2, 2009)

I found a hand dug well in my yard (previously I posted about this thinking it was a cistern) . I uncovered the dome shaped top and found that it goes down 25 feet before hitting water. The water is clear and odorless and while it was raining it was gurgling (so new water is coming in). There will be a deck over top of the space but I'm looking for ideas on how to use the water and maybe make a water feature of some sort. It's too cool to completely cover up and I may has well use the water in the yard. I'm thinking of building it up through the deck and making a old fashioned well top (with bucket) or old fashioned hand pump. Any ideas? It's about 4 feet in diameter.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

NEAT. You could make a hook-up with a Jet pump for irrigation of yard, Put Ye Ole Wishin Well on the deck, have a split cover inside the well to get at all the stuff and PREVENT ANYONE OR ANYTHING from falling into it.Keep a lock on the cover :}:}:}:} Make the cover just like a deck, grated so water does not build up, runs thru into the well :yes::thumbup:


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

I found one very similar to yours outside the house. I found some old stones in the fields to build it up, got some timber and old slates and made this well top. Always wondered why wells need a roof.


----------

